# ¿ Es posible cambiar giro de éste motor CA ?



## ferusso (Nov 24, 2014)

Hola a todos

Tengo este motor CA no tiene ni bobinado de arranque, ni capacitor...etc.
Es el motor de un tocadiscos Sincron
Leyendo por ahí creo que se trata de un motor monofásico de inducción de polos sombreados

Hace mucho tiempo con un motor parecido invertí el giro cambiando la posición del rotor... pero la pregunta compañeros es si es posible invertirle el giro conexionando de diferente manera las bobinas del motor y poder utilizarlo con un switch on off on típico.
Adjunto foto

Saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2014)

Es posible siempre y cuando tengas acceso a las conexiones de la bobinas de trabajo y de arranque/mantenimiento.

Yo veo 2 uniones de cables, ábrelas, mide con multímetro y publica los resultados.


----------



## ferusso (Nov 24, 2014)

Hola Fogo
Gracias por responder
328 ohms total. Cada una 82 ohms. Están todas seriadas
Me llama la atención los cables verdes y los amarillos mmm la verdad no sé 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2014)

Intenta ver que ocurre haciendo este nuevo conexionado.


​
No le des importancia a los nombre de las bobinas, solo respeta la ubicación física de las mismas en el motor.

Si alimentas tu motor a través de una lámpara de unos 100W (Incandescente) mejor, esto es solo para probar.


----------



## ferusso (Nov 24, 2014)

Hola Fogo
Tuve que armar la carcaza de nuevo para que el rotor quede centrado, sino tendía a pegarse.
Bueno la configuración no funciona. Probé varias mas y tampoco o vuelve a lo mismo giro sentido antihorario.
Parece que la única es invertir el rotor en estos motores
Aclaro que no es necesario que el motor funcione con las rpm originales ya que no va a tocar discos.
Con esto quiero decir que si alguno se le ocurren otras formas como poner en paralelo dos bobinas y usar un trafo 110v o rectificar y dejar el rizo de 100hz y mandar + y - a distintas bobinas, etc.

Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.

Saludos


----------



## AVILA (Nov 25, 2014)

saludos al foro, y si intentas voltear el estator (conjunto de bobinas) completo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2014)

ferusso dijo:


> Hola Fogo
> Tuve que armar la carcaza de nuevo para que el rotor quede centrado, sino tendía a pegarse.
> Bueno la configuración no funciona. Probé varias mas y tampoco o vuelve a lo mismo giro sentido antihorario.
> Parece que la única es invertir el rotor en estos motores
> ...




Hay que buscar la combinación de conexión de bobinas que invierta el sentido, en algún lugar debe haber una, pero siempre de a pares.
La idea es invertir la fase de la alimentación de un par de bobinas (No consecutivas) respecto de las otras.



AVILA dijo:


> saludos al foro, y si intentas voltear el estator (conjunto de bobinas) completo?



*No* es viable, desea invertir el sentido con un relee o algo similar.


----------



## ferusso (Nov 25, 2014)

Hola
Gracias por los aportes. Por lo que encontré en internet. Estan diseñados para girar en un sentido.
Por la noche veré si se pueden quitar las sombras esos cobres que se ven entre bobinas y ver de alguna manera de volverlo un motor con capacitor quizá o algo parecido
Seguiremos
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2014)

Si le quitás las sombras no girará más, quizás puedas poner las bobinas de a dos en serie y usar un conjunto de éstos con capacitor serie (tal vez 2 uF ) cómo bobinas auxiliares , pero te va a quedar un motor de 110 V 

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2014)

ferusso dijo:


> Hola. . .



Cuando cambiaste la conexión ¿ Que resultados conseguiste ?

¿ Vibraba ?
¿ Giraba mal ?
¿ Explotaba ?


----------



## gaam (Nov 25, 2014)

Hola ferusso, por la foto, observo que es un motor monofasico con rotor cortocircuitado, es decir, no necesita un bobinado aparte para arrancar: lo hace el rotor (por eso las ranuras estan inclinadas y no rectas en el rotor, como en los motores con arranque a capacitor; esos son motores monofasicos de fase partida: una de arranque y una de trabajo). Por eso este no tiene capacitor de arranque, es el motor mas economico para fabricar, pero la potencia es muy baja. El bobinado que ves, es de trabajo y es de 4 polos ( la fase de entrada la dividen por dos, a 2 polos por division, da 4 nucleos; a 50Hz da 25 rps o 1500 rpm). Los colores de los cables del bobinado (amarillo y verde) te estan diciendo el sentido en que fueron bobinadas (inicio y fin). 

Estan conectadas en esta forma:
220v a Negro -- Verde / Verde -- Amarillo / Amarillo -- Verde / Verde -- Negro a 220v (*: el negro es amarillo)

Para cambiar de giro seria de esta forma: (se cambian el sentido a las 4 y no dos)
220v a Verde -- Negro / Amarillo -- Verde / Amarillo -- Verde / Negro -- Verde a 220v

Te adjunto una imagen que vale mil palabras.
Avisanos como te fue. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ferusso (Nov 25, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando cambiaste la conexión ¿ Que resultados conseguiste ?
> 
> ¿ Vibraba ?
> ¿ Giraba mal ?
> ¿ Explotaba ?



Hola Fogo
Nada, no vibra  la lampara en serie  de prueba brilla al maximo

Saludos





gaam dijo:


> Estan conectadas en esta forma:
> 220v a Negro -- Verde / Verde -- Amarillo / Amarillo -- Verde / Verde -- Negro a 220v (*: el negro es amarillo)
> 
> Para cambiar de giro seria de esta forma: (se cambian el sentido a las 4 y no dos)
> ...



Hola Gaam
Probado el motor gira en sentido antihorario como lo hace siempre.

sigo pensado ¿Las cuatro bobinas en serie no son como una sola dividida en cuatro?
Digo de estos motores los hay para 220/110 osea 4 en serie o 2 seriadas en paralelo. Lo mismo algun winco con una sola bobina.
o como éste 




no soy experto en nada pero parece que el rotor torcido esta siempre cruzando las líneas de fuerza de atracción y repulsión en un campo magnetico AC
Mil perdones por mis desvarios


----------



## gaam (Nov 27, 2014)

Te pido disculpas ferusso, cometi un error. Baje la foto tuya y la amplie a 300x y observe la espira en corto que hace de arranque.

Para lo que tu quieres hacer:
*Opcion A:*
-Dejar los bobinados como estan.
-Agregar una espira extra a la que tiene y colocarle un switch.
-Lo tendrias que hacer en los cuatro polos simultaneos, y que las conexiones sean simetricas; o sacarle las espiras de todos los polos y probar con un polo (va ha disminuir el par de arranque, pero como prueba esta bien); si va bien, le colocas a todos los polos. La imagen es para un polo, tendrias que hacerlo en los cuatro.

*Opcion B*
-Retirar las espiras de arranque. Por lo cual tendremos que buscar la forma que de el impulso inicial.
-Utilizar un polo para el arranque y el otro para el trabajo: tendrias que trabajarlo los dos a 110V. El par de trabajo bajaria a la mitad, como asi las revoluciones.

*Opcion C*
-Retirar las espiras de arranque. Por lo cual tendremos que buscar la forma que de el impulso inicial.
-Agregarle una bobina de arranque en cada polo, ejemplo, enrrollar a mano 5 o 10 vueltas de alambre de cobre esmaltado, conectarlo en serie. Ese bobinado extra, lo conectas a un voltaje menor, (+-5v: depende de cuantas vueltas les ponga) con un pulsador.
Uso: conectas el motor a 220v y le das al pulsador en forma inmediata un toque (no hace falta tener apretado el pulsador, es solo para que arranque). Para invertir de giro solo tendrias que invertir el voltaje de los 5v. ACLARO: no lo he hecho, es solo teoria.

*Opcion D*
-Retirar las espiras de arranque. Por lo cual tendremos que buscar la forma que de el impulso inicial.
-Agarrar cada bobina, ver cuantas vueltas tienes y buscar el punto un tercio o medio si queres (2/3 o 1/2 es para el trabajo y 1/3 o 1/2 para el arranque), obviamente quedara para 140 o 110v. A la bobina de arranque tendras que ponerle un capacitor de arranque (ej: 1.5 a 4.0uF 400Vca poliester)

*Opcion E*
-Retirar las espiras de arranque. Por lo cual tendremos que buscar la forma que de el impulso inicial.
-Rebobinar todas las bobinas: toma una bobina, cuantas vueltas tienen (esa seria la del trabajo) y le agregas una bobina con 1/3 de las vueltas que tiene el de trabajo, obviamente dejando un punto medio de conexion (ej: trabajo 210 vueltas, agregar 70 vueltas mas para el arranque)
Uso: conectar el de trabajo a 220 y colocar un capacitor para la de arranque. Para invertir el sentido de giro inviertes con un switch la de arranque. 

Criticas a las opciones:
*Opcion A:* es rapido de hacer, no requiere recursos economicos elevados. Lo unico es que debes hacer incapie en conectar bien las espiras correspondientes (todos al circuito verde y todos al rojo). La corriente que circula por la espira no es muy intensa, puedes usar interruptores bipolar simple (10A) pero no alarges los cables demasiado. 
*Opcion B:* es rapido de hacer, pero debes buscar de reducir los 220v a 110v, ej: transformador de impresoras viejas, transformador variable, inverter reductor, etc... si no lo tienes, tendras que gastar plata...
*Opcion C:* lleva un poco mas de tiempo, hay que trabajar mas, el alambre de cobre esmaltado puede ser cualquiera que tengas a mano, el diametro del hilo no es critico (se puede sacar de transformadores tirados...)
*Opcion D:* lleva mas laburo y tiempo, pero queda a voltaje de 110v ...
*Opcion E:* es lo correcto, lleva mas laburo, mas recursos economico, pero es lo que necesitas.

Es lo que haria yo si tubiese que hacerlo... 
No es mucho la ayuda, pero espero haberte iluminado en algo... 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ferusso (Dic 12, 2014)

Pero
Hace tiempo que tengo suspendido por falta de tiempo este asunto.
Cuando dije que había que dar vuelta el rotor, bueno si cambia el sentido de giro del eje, pero no el sentido de los campos magnéticos. Como una amoladora de banco un plato se según se mire va sentido horario y el otro antihorario y al mismo tiempo ja, ja
Otra particularidad de estos motores es que si se traban aguantan bien sin quemarse gracias al corto magnetico del polo sombreado.... mas de una vez quien no encontro el ventilador de la abuela trabado hace rato y lo empuja con un palito y arranca

Motor de polos sombreados
Bravo Gamm 
Digno de motorpedia. Espero le sirva mas a los compañeros del foro mas que a mi.

Cuando tenga algun tiempo hecho mano al motorcito para experimentar.
Saludos


----------

